# Solved: cannot rdp into windows server 2008r2



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hiya guys???

i have a NETGEAR ProSafe VPN Firewall FVS338 for my network
i have a server 2008r2 that i just cannot RDP into
i have port forwarding for 3389 sent to the servers internal address but the connection doesnt work
i am using the rdp test from http://www.mynetworktest.com/ports.php and it tells me the port isnt open
though i have also tried from another laptop over the internet and that isnt working either
i have port forwarding setup on my firewall to the dvr which is working perfectly
and when i add the service RDP for both tcp and udp it takes the rule, yet the port remains closed???!!!???
i followed this guide http://portforward.com/english/routers/firewalling/Netgear/FVS338/Remote_Desktop.htm
to make sure i didnt miss anything...but cant get rdp going
i have turned off all windows firewalls and am not running a third party firewall as i am only running nod 32 v4 on the server
but i just cannot get RDP going
i also checked remote settings on the server, and it looks normal ie i have allow connections from any version of rdp (less secure) enabled...

any ideas or a point in the right direction would be muchly appreciated


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

ok so i solved this one on my own...

stupid mistake
the idiot who setup the cameras (i promise it wasnt me) opened port 0 to 65535
and 0 to 80
i deleted the rules
created start 65535 end 65535 same with 80
then created my 3389's 
now my ports are working perfect and my RDP works sweet!!!!


----------

